# What Motivates your themed armies?



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lets face it. There are roughly three categories which Fantasy players fall into when making an army

- Power gamers, those that want a force that is awesome, or cheesey on the tabletop even if it defies fluff etc
- '' That looks cool army '' - whatever you like army, choosing models that you like the look of.
- Themed army, very fluffy, yet not always very strong, often taking units not normally taken to give the army more character.

I was just flicking through my Daemons of Chaos book, grumbling about how if there were plastic Pink Horrors I could rule the world, and got hooked on a piece of fluff:

'' -2130 About this time, the Ogre Tyrant Argut Skullcrusher confronts the Bloodthirster Baaltor in single combat. The battle resounds through the Plains of Zharr for forty days and nights, until the mortally wounded Skullcrusher finnaly entombs his foe beneath a pillar of rock thereater known as Daemons Stump ''

This has got me wanting to go for a 1000 point Ogre Kingdom army, over the Christmas and Jan-Feb period, this combined with other snippets of fluff, plus Tim/Steve bringing some life back into OK.

Anyone else like to share what other small, insignificant things have inspired them?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I take a slightly different approach when building an army. First I get a big joblot cheap off Ebay or the like and then twist the fluff to fit, after that I might buy or build a few of the more effective units to fill out the army to the points I'm playing and then I'll nail down the paint scheme that fits the type of army I've build and learn to use it to its best while I paint it.
For me the cost of the army is more important than the actual content (I've been playing long enough to get the best from even the crappiest units) but then I have kids to feed so that probably influences me and changes how I get armies more than it used to.


----------



## Doomarn (Nov 19, 2009)

Fluff armies are cool, but its been a while since an army has inspired me to make one.
my last one was a khorne mortal army, (the old book). Since i have decided to make Tomb kings my new army when the new book comes out i will do a themed army of those. 

and just have my WoC as my "beat the crap out of ya" play army.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I fall into the second category and third for fantasy, 40k and everything else, I take what looks nice and try to be fluffy at the same time, but looking good comes first.

my motivation is watching power gamers whinge and cry like babies about my list being crap and how I can never win a game no matter how hard I try, and then winning a game and forcing them to shut there annoying cakeholes


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm normally a fluff player but more often I mostly find the coolest stuff and use them ^^;;


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

My current army project is going for fluffy. I just liked the concept or a Bretonnia army fighting to regain honor for there land.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I love themed armies! What motivates a theme? It varies. Sometimes it's a unit I want to try (Example: A Chaos army themed around a unit of 28 warhounds lead by the BSB and a halfling Chaos lord mounted on her Chaos Steed/pony courtesy of the LOTR line. The fluff involved her winding up in a Marauder camp where she made friends with "all the puppies".) ot a particular paint scheme (My Dwarf Marines painted up as Victorian era Royal Marines complete with pith helmets {cutting off all those horns was tedious}
and converted Slayers as the Navy cannon crews). I've yet to build an army based on a story/novel, but having read the first 2 Sigmar books I may do something with theEmpire
(Oh gawd! MORE marauders to paint!!!)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

My armies tend to be a mix of all 3 categories: I mostly use the units/models that look fun to use (so my theme is basically fun) but I will also build for fun.
The only thing stopping me from taking 3 gnoblar scraplaunchers at 2kpts is the cost... Ill get some eventually... then my constant evil cackling will send opponents reeling from the tabletop


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

I field and paint what the voices in my head tell me to,(translation I buy the models my wife likes, then try to find ways to make em work.)


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I had the VC book for a while and love the fluff around the more bestial nature of the varghulf and the fact that they are often accompanied by ghouls so my list is primarily lots of ghouls and a varghulf, although I have had to add in a couple of "cheesy" vamps to make the army gel. And I've also taken a unit of black knights, which kinda goes away from my ghoul/bestial fluff


----------

